# German/Indian couple: Unmarried partner visa: Thailand



## aqua_minie

Hello Everyone

I'm in a bit of a pickle about thai visas, so incase any expat has been in a similar situation, I would really appreciate some advice. 

I'm an Indian national currently living in Germany. Me and my german boyfriend could soon be relocating to Bangkok (in a few months). My boyfriend's company will be sponsoring his visa but I do not have any job offer from a Thai company. 

My questions are:
Can my boyfriend be my official sponsor and could I join him on a dependent visa at all as an unmarried partner?
If yes, then is it possible to convert it to a work visa, if and when I find something?
If no, then what could be my other visa options?

At this point he is very sure that his company will take care of my immigration formalities but I am not as we are of different nationalities. I would like to know and be prepared for other options as well.

Thanks in advance everyone for your time and replies.


----------



## anunta

If your boyfriend is your boss so he can obtain visa for you, but the better way you should marry him


----------

